# Your opinion on headlights



## xXPnOY_PiMPXx (Apr 20, 2005)

Which one do you guys think looks the best????

s13 dual









s13 dual projectors









s13 triple projectors


----------



## chipples (Jul 18, 2006)

the triples dude


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

get the triples.


----------



## vash.t.s. (Feb 6, 2006)

get the trips bro


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

i like the trips the best dual proj. dont look bad tho


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

uh, you do know the projectors are going to suck right? do some research, the beam pattern will send the light right at the oncoming drivers. i'd suggest you get the bricks. they not only look better, but they're safer.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

safer yes, but get the trips..look at this. 

http://i-m-racing.com/cs-703.html

only with trips you get that sexiness.


----------



## setnra_bitch (Jul 12, 2005)

dude thats all a load of bull****

get the blocks they look so much cleaner and would match the car unless you have a very aggressive body kit on your car, so then you would get the double's to match the best i think


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

SSHHH! get the triples dude.  you'll love them


----------



## S13RB25 (May 27, 2006)

i would definately get the dual non-projectors, they don't look so awkward. they're clean looking and actually look like real headlights. S13 projectors look goofy IMO.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

double projectors. Adds style...but without overdoing it like the *ahem* triples *ahem*


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

my s13 has the tripples on it...and I like them.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, i guess i'm going to have to explain what happens when the beam pattern blinds another driver.. it causes road rage. and, the person usually swerves. i myself would rather be safer on the road, than to look pretty. but in the end, it all comes down to this, which set can you afford.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh, so you mean I might actually be blinding the A-holes around here that drive around all the time with their brights on blinding me in my other cars? Fair enough then... I really don't think the projector lights should blind another driver if they are adjusted properly... the light patern from my tripples on low beam is actually similar to the lights on my cougar, and the same as my stock 200sx lights used to be - just a bit brighter. A lot of high end cars come stock in the USA with projector headlights, such as bmw's for example. So I still vote that it isn't the headlight design - but how they are adjusted. Anyways - just my .02...


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

that's the thing though, the headlights are DESIGNED in japan, DESIGNED for japanese roads. they will ALWAYS go to the left. even with adjustment, they're aimed to the left.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dustin said:


> that's the thing though, the headlights are DESIGNED in japan, DESIGNED for japanese roads. they will ALWAYS go to the left. even with adjustment, they're aimed to the left.


He's got a point. Get the triples!


----------



## 1hotsilvia (Jun 11, 2006)

I have the dual projectors and they look great. I love the square foglight, it casts light way off to each side of the road. I really like the dual squares too. It's all a matter of personal preference.

Oh and the only time I've pissed off other drivers (from what I can tell when they flash their brights at me) is when I'm driving on a nonfoggy night with my fog lights on too. My fog lights are very bright, and they aren't even projectors. Go figure.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Triples with the Silvia logo centerpiece.


----------



## skyline_fan_gtr90 (Aug 4, 2006)

triple all the way and theres a way to make angel eyes for it that would look so tuff with l.e.d


----------

